# Fingerprint question in form SET(O)



## graybarry2000 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello,

Today I've had my application for Indefinite Leave to Remain returned to me for leaving out Questions 7 to 11 of "Section 10 - Biometric Residence Permits". Below is a link to the form for the sake of convenience:

Link

Q7: "Have you had your fingerprints taken as part of a previous United Kingdom immigration application made in the United Kingdom or abroad? Y/N"
Q8: "Give details when your fingerprints were taken"
Q9: "Give details where your fingerprints were taken, including the town or city and country"
Q10: "Give details of the British diplomatic post(s) involved in the application(s) was/were made abroad"
Q11: "Do you have a medical or physical condition which may require special arrangements for your biometric features to be recorded? Y/N"

I did not answer these questions because I had already provided ALL information on my Biometric Residence Permit. It seemed to me like Q7-11 assumes that the applicant doesn't already have a Biometrics Permit. Unless I have misunderstood Question 7, I have not given my fingerprints for any other purpose but to create my Biometrics Permit hence why I ignored it in the first place. I entered the UK under a UK Ancestry Visa and the application process did not involve any fingerprints.

Have the Home Office made a mistake? Do I need to answer Yes or No to Question 7? If things are as black as white as they seem then I should have just answered NO, but does anyone have any input on what they would consider a "previous UK immigration application" to be? My previous Biometrics application was to extend my stay in the UK - does it not fall into this category?

Any input would be appreciated as I can't afford to make another mistake.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

graybarry2000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today I've had my application for Indefinite Leave to Remain returned to me for leaving out Questions 7 to 11 of "Section 10 - Biometric Residence Permits". Below is a link to the form for the sake of convenience:
> 
> ...


No, they haven't made a mistake.
The question #7 simply asks whether you have had fingerprints taken by UKBA, and the answer is Yes (for your BRP). You mustn't assume that since you have already answered similar questions, you can leave them blank. Getting a BRP is in connection with UK immigration application. 
So answer Yes for #7
Give details for #8 and #9
Ignore #10
Answer #11 Yes or No.
You will get a new BRP with ILR status on it, for which you need to give fresh biometrics (they will write to you to request it).


----------



## graybarry2000 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello,

Thank you so much for your reply. If you don't mind, could you help me with Question 9: "Give details where your fingerprints were taken, including the town or city and country"? We know where we had our fingerprints taken but not the exact date. The Biometric Permit was issued on the 1st April 2010, but our fingerprints were taken roughly two weeks before that so we don't know the exact date. 

Could you advise us on how we could go about this?

Please reply ASAP
Thank you once again!

Cheers

EDIT: Sorry, what I meant was Question 8 and not 9.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

graybarry2000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply. If you don't mind, could you help me with Question 9: "Give details where your fingerprints were taken, including the town or city and country"? We know where we had our fingerprints taken but not the exact date. The Biometric Permit was issued on the 1st April 2010, but our fingerprints were taken roughly two weeks before that so we don't know the exact date.
> 
> Could you advise us on how we could go about this?


Just make the best guess.


----------



## graybarry2000 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you once again. Cheers.


----------

